# The Parent Hood



## Scott (Dec 5, 2006)

Scary article: The Parent Hood: How technology and social progress are turning procreation into self-actualization


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 5, 2006)

Scott said:


> Scary article: The Parent Hood: How technology and social progress are turning procreation into self-actualization


Utter, utter selfishishness. This is truly sad, and I pity the children born in these circumstances. 

The interesting questions arise with these "playing god" embryo developments. What if some genetic freak is created from two sperm or two ova, or from more than two gametes. If God did not elect to place a hard and direct barrier that would forever prevent non-heterosexual (or triple/quadruple/etc... heterosexual) fertilization, how do we then deal with the children born this way? The same, but slightly different issues arise with human cloning. 

Are they human beings with souls and responsibility before God?

How should we as members of the Church address clones or single-gender gamete people, if this indeed occurs?

Apologies if these questions are ludicrously easy to answer, but a Bible study leader I had from a few years ago just opened the entire door of thoughts on the issue and left everyone in the group hanging as to the right (or even close to right answer). Essentially he gave us this postulate, and then shot down both sides explanations for three hours, so everyone in the group gave up and was unsure.


----------



## Peter (Dec 5, 2006)

This is my favorite sentence



> Certainly, developments in reproductive science and the law have raced ahead, making it possible for adults to choose parenthood apart from *nature's one-male-plus-one-female reproductive scheme.*


----------

